# Easter Buckets



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Personalized Easter Buckets - $20.00 + S&H

The perfect size for treats and egg hunting!

These personalized Easter buckets are available with the bunny or chicks design and with your child's name in your choice of colors. The metal buckets are 8" wide at the top and 7Â¼" tall, not including the handle. They are available in four colors: green, yellow, pink and purple.

  

You can message me on here or order directly through Etsy @ www.etsy.com/shop/simplycallie 

If you'd prefer to have a different design, just ask and I'll see what I can do. These would be great to use to hold small toys and other items after Easter.http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

Might I suggest you fill them with Easter grass and various treats (candy, nuts, plastic eggs, etc.), cover with clear plastic, tie with ribbon and then ship them as Easter gifts to family and friends who are not close. I know I'd buy one to send to the adult kids to let them know we are thinking of them and miss them. You could buy your treats in bulk at Sam's and charge shipping. If you decide to try it, let me know.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Miss Kay - Thanks for the idea. I'll have to price everything and see how much more it would cost to add all the goodies. I have a smaller pail that I could definitely add some treats to and keep the price around $10 plus shipping and handling. If this snow ever melts enough to let me out of my driveway I'll put one together and post back.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Mini Easter Buckets - $10.00 plus shipping and handling

The perfect size to use as a pencil holder for your desk after you eat all the chocolate goodies! 

This smaller bucket is 4" tall (not including the handle) and has a diameter of 4Â¼". It has 7 plastic eggs that have at least one piece of candy per egg nestled in tissue paper. You can choose to have a name or other saying added instead of "Happy Easter". The smaller buckets are available in pink, green, blue, orange, purple and yellow. The picture of colored hearts is the vinyl color options. Ribbon color may vary.

I'm also working on ideas for birthdays and other holidays, so please let me know if you'd be interested in those.

 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------

